

Twitter open-sources Typeahead.js, a jQuery auto-complete plugin - adamstac
http://thechangelog.com/twitter-open-sources-typeahead-js/

======
magicmarkker
sweet, maybe bootstrap will use it now instead of the inferior one it uses
now.

